# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.3.3 - Samsung S5360L/T, S5578 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.3.3 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S5360L, Samsung GT-S5360T, Samsung GT-S5578, Samsung SGH-T499Y!  Medusa Box v2.3.3 Release Notes:
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-S5360L* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-S5360T* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung GT-S5578* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung SGH-T499Y* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Uploaded new Repair and FullFlash files for Samsung SCH-R760 (PDA: GA27; Android: 4.1.2).
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!          
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

